# Quality Floor Pump?



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm looking for my first quality (non-WM) floor pump. I've searched here as well as looked at numerous reviews for the floor pumps under $40. It seems like all of them have a problem when it comes to inflating (either getting a good seal is the problem, cheap materials make inflating difficult, etc.) presta valve tires.

Can anyone recommend a quality floor pump for under $40 that works equally well with Presta and Schrader valves?

Thanks.

TripleB


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Serfas. 

Don't spend "less than $40". Spend $45 (unless you can find a sale) on a Serfas FP-200. I use one in the shop.


----------



## GabooN85 (Mar 7, 2012)

My LBS had Giant brand flood pumps so I've been using the Control Tower 1 with no complaints for the last year and a half.

Control Tower 1 Floor Pump (Inflation) - Service Gear | Giant Bicycles | Canada


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

I researched floor pumps a couple of years back and settled for this one for the
quality and the price. I have been very happy with it.

Amazon.com: Nashbar L'Orange Floor Pump: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

TripleB said:


> I'm looking for my first quality (non-WM) floor pump. I've searched here as well as looked at numerous reviews for the floor pumps under $40. It seems like all of them have a problem when it comes to inflating (either getting a good seal is the problem, cheap materials make inflating difficult, etc.) presta valve tires.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a quality floor pump for under $40 that works equally well with Presta and Schrader valves?
> 
> ...


The Topeak Joe Blow Sport II

Amazon.com: Topeak Joe Blow Sport II Floor Pump: Sports & Outdoors

I was and continue to be impressed by it, and it's value for money.


----------



## sfb12 (Feb 24, 2013)

^^^^^^^

Same one I own which I purchase a month ago. Very good pump I must say


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

jfd986 said:


> The Topeak Joe Blow Sport II
> 
> Amazon.com: Topeak Joe Blow Sport II Floor Pump: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> I was and continue to be impressed by it, and it's value for money.


+1 for this Joe Blow. Great pump for $35. I've had mine for about a year. 

For $40 you can get a specialized air tool which I think is a notch above the JoeBlow model. More metal construction and better air valve. 

I use the joe blow in my truck and the air tool at the house.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been very happy with my Lezyne:

Lezyne Floor Pump

It replaced a 25 year old Silca.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

+1 on the Joe Blow ... have been using mine for more than 5 years now ... cannot remember how much I paid for it but it was not the most expensive choice available.


----------



## HolyBull (Nov 27, 2008)

I got a Park Tool PFP-4 for 40 bucks a year ago and it's still working


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

+4, the Joe Blow is the way to go.


----------



## profpenguin (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the Lezyne as well. I haven't had any problems with it. I can't say how it compares to the others, but it works well for me.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a Park something or other 3 that they dont make any more and a Lezyne. They both work very well.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have lezyne

Lezyne High Pressure Bicycle Floor Pumps


----------



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input...I decided to go with the Topeak Joe Blow Sport II ($36 shipped). Should arrive on Monday!! I appreciate your help!!!!

TripleB


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I just replaced my 13-year-old Topeak with a Lezyne.


----------



## yoshirama (Oct 18, 2012)

Just picked up a Lezyne Alloy Floor Drive at $44 from chainlove. I love those sales they have going on.


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

+1 For Joe Blow :thumbsup:


----------



## mdf26 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've got no good information except that the bulk of pumps that I've used in the past have a pretty sketchy pressure gauge. You may pick up a stand alone gauge to have peace of mind. I know sometimes they are off a good bit. The ones on the pumps that is. That is just my very limited experience and I'm new so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

GabooN85 said:


> My LBS had Giant brand flood pumps so I've been using the Control Tower 1 with no complaints for the last year and a half.
> 
> Control Tower 1 Floor Pump (Inflation) - Service Gear | Giant Bicycles | Canada


+1 on the Giant Control Tower.

I bought one as a newbie in 2006. Made all the newbie mistakes with it, and it it still lasted six years. I went to the dealer to see about a new head or seal kit. He said, "Quit bustin' my stuff" and handed me a new one off the shelf, later explaining that it has a lifetime warranty.


----------

